# Interview for secretarial position - weaknesses?



## KathScan (12 Sep 2007)

In an interview for a Secretarial position, what are good answers to the question "What are your weaknesses?"


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

*Re: Interview for Secretarial position - Weaknesses??*

Chocolate and soppy films?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

KathScan said:


> In an interview for a Secretarial position, what are good answers to the question "What are your weaknesses?"


Omitting question marks at the end of questions?


----------



## amgd28 (12 Sep 2007)

I always thought "working too hard" was a good answer to this one


----------



## Recam (12 Sep 2007)

"perfection"


----------



## Recam (12 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Omitting question marks at the end of questions?


 

Or putting them in where it isn't necessary/appropriate


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

Recam said:


> Or putting them in where it isn't necessary/appropriate


Don't they go at the end of questions?


----------



## purpeller (12 Sep 2007)

I say "I'm a perfectionist, I like to have everything done exactly right".

It's a stupid question really, as if people are going to admit their _actual _faults!


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

Try "Intolerance of people who ask stupid meaningless questions". 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## miselemeas (12 Sep 2007)

Try to turn negatives into positives, for example "I have had trouble in the past with planning and prioritisation.  However, I’ve taken steps to correct this. I started using an electronic diary/planner and am now organising my time much more efficiently"  ..


----------



## Vanilla (12 Sep 2007)

miselemeas said:


> Try to turn negatives into positives, for example "I have had trouble in the past with planning and prioritisation. However, I’ve taken steps to correct this. I started using an electronic diary/planner and am now organising my time much more efficiently" ..


 
Don't agree with this at all. The opposite is the case. Think of a positive, pretend it's a negative for the sake of the interview- like the example given- perfectionism.


----------



## Recam (13 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _Omitting question marks at the end of questions?_
> 
> Don't they go at the end of questions?


 

Yes they go at the end of questions, but I was just pointing out that yours was a statement.


----------



## SNOWBALL (13 Sep 2007)

HI  

this may help

Don't try to use a cliche or try to present a strength as a weakness by saying your weakness is that you are a workaholic. No one will believe that answer. Being too emotional will make the recruiter wonder if your interpersonal skills are lacking. Give a true weakness but one of modest size. Shows that you have taken steps to correct the weakness. For example you want to improve your MS Excel skills so you are taking a course on that now.

I used to have trouble with procrastinating, now I have learned to write down a list of things that I need to do, and keep a calender to keep track of deadlines, I have found that this not only helps me to finish things on time, but it has also helped me to be more organized.


----------



## SNOWBALL (13 Sep 2007)

Try "Intolerance of people who ask stupid meaningless questions". 

not a good idea to make a comment like this really is there such a thing
as a stupid question.I like someone to talk up and ask for help not just sit there and pretend you know what to do.


----------



## Happy Girl (13 Sep 2007)

I personally would come at it from another angle. I would take this opportunity to show them that I have a good sense of humour (presuming that you have of course!!!). I would say something like "well much as I would like to think that I have none, my family and friends don't be long bringing me back to reality. I suppose my biggest failing would be not letting things get the better of me which is not always necessarily the best option. I let things niggle at me until I have found a solution and sometimes there is not always one. Stubborness my friends would call it!".
At the end of the day they are not overly concerned with your weaknesses they are more interested in what kind of response you will give and as I stated take the opportunity to show them that there is more to you than an interview suit and robotic answers to predictable questions.


----------



## CharlieC (14 Sep 2007)

Kryptonite!


----------



## Lauren (14 Sep 2007)

Happy Girl, like your response...that would would make me smile as an interviewer!

Miselemeas, admitting that kind of past weakness would be crazy!

SNOWBALL, I wouldnt admit to being a procrastinator either!


----------



## Purple (14 Sep 2007)

SNOWBALL said:


> Try "Intolerance of people who ask stupid meaningless questions".
> 
> not a good idea to make a comment like this really is there such a thing
> as a stupid question.I like someone to talk up and ask for help not just sit there and pretend you know what to do.


I forgot the  on my post.


----------



## Lauren (14 Sep 2007)

Hmm I thought the  went without saying...


----------



## Bonaparte (14 Sep 2007)

Irrespective of the position applied for it is important never to think in terms of weaknesses even when asked. Think rather of negative strengths or positive weaknesses. A good one is impatience to get things done or an inability not to take on extra work. It is very important also to demonstrate that you recognise your "negative strengths" and can harness your enthusiasm.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Sep 2007)

if you get asked this question in an interview, you can be pretty sure your interviewer has not been properly trained in behavioural interview techniques so you can give any sort of rubbish as your interviewer won't have a clue how to drill down into your answer.


----------



## Purple (14 Sep 2007)

Lauren said:


> Hmm I thought the  went without saying...


So did I... what can you do?


----------

